# Tipps gegen Spam?



## DjangoFett (29 Mai 2007)

Was hilft am besten gegen Spam? Mein Postfach läuft über!


----------



## Reducal (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps gegen Spam?*

Entweder > HIER < reinlesen oder einfach eine neue E-Mailadresse anlegen und die alte meiden.


----------



## movie geschaedigter (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: Tipps gegen Spam?*

Wenn Du mit outlook arbeitest, kannst Du, wie wir (Freundin und ich) auf spamfighter zaehlen.
Die kostenlose Software reicht aus, dadurch haelt der Outlook von meiner Freundin in einem seperaten Ordner schon uber 3000 Spam Mails ab und bei mir knapp 1000.
Ab und zu kommt eine durch, aber das nervt nicht so!

Der LINK:
[noparse]http://www.spamfighter.com/Lang_DE[/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2007)

*AW: Tipps gegen Spam?*

Hier im meiner Firma läuft das zweistufig: Der Mailserver verweigert jede Verbindung mit einem bekannten Spammer. Da aber nicht alle Spammer direkt versenden, sondern Relays verwenden, kommen immer noch haufenweise SPAMs durch. Die werden dann vom SPAM-Filter von FireFox von 10-100/Tag auf 3-6 reduziert.

Aber ich muss hinzufügen, dass das 5 Email-Adressen betrifft, die zum Schluss alle bei mir auflaufen. Und ein paar davon sind leicht zu erraten: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] und [email protected] und die fünfte ist meine persönliche Adresse. Aber 95% des SPAM geht an die erstgenannten Adressen. Nach der - wohl jetzt überholten - Netiquette war die Existenz der *[email protected] eine Selbstverständlichkeit, da dadurch User sich melden konnten, ohne eine funktionierende Webverbindung zu haben oder Probleme damit hatten.

Aber das ist wohl heutzutage nicht mehr der Normalfall und ich werde die Adressen wohl löschen oder durch nicht erratbare ersetzen.


----------

